# Witches Night Out - 2017 Charity Event � Fowlerville, MI



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

This sounds like so much fun! When you are done in Michigan, come on down and coordinate one in my area please.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Could be just my opinion but I think you're missing out on a much larger crowd by limiting this type of event to ladies only. Witches & Warlocks Night Out would be double cool!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

This sounds like a lot of fun!!! It's nice that cool stuff is finally happening in my neck of the woods!


----------



## craftynick (Sep 7, 2017)

Bobbiejo said:


> This sounds like so much fun! When you are done in Michigan, come on down and coordinate one in my area please.


Haha! uh.. no! ;-)
This event is based off of one in Missouri. Kipswick? I think is the name. They close off a town, sell 4,000 tickets and this year they were sold out in 2 hours!
Hoping to get this good.. but for sure would need a bigger place to hold it!


----------



## craftynick (Sep 7, 2017)

J-Man said:


> Could be just my opinion but I think you're missing out on a much larger crowd by limiting this type of event to ladies only. Witches & Warlocks Night Out would be double cool!


We might expand in the future. I agree that would be a ton of fun. Could have a match maker come in and pair single people up!


----------



## craftynick (Sep 7, 2017)

lisa48317 said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun!!! It's nice that cool stuff is finally happening in my neck of the woods!


You should come out!! Tickets are on sale on our website.
Maple Grove Cemetery?!
I am on the Conway Township Cemetery Committee.. we are have a cemetery walk on Saturday!
Ever done or been to one?
It's our first attempt.


----------



## craftynick (Sep 7, 2017)

lisa48317 said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun!!! It's nice that cool stuff is finally happening in my neck of the woods!


Oh.. haha! Guess I should have clicked on your link before I made the comment about the cemetery. OOPS!!


----------

